# Stumptown herf 12/5 ???



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay, who's up for a herf at the Shilo on Wednesday the 5th? That's half price cigar night and we got some killer Padron 1964s before Thanksgiving. Maybe they'll have some more of that box.

I may have some new killer smokes to pass around...

--mark


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I found it! Gotta check the living pda at home.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

I need to check with She Who Must Be Obeyed as well...hitting Saturday for sure.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

I'll be sure to block out next week Wednesday for a herf! As well, I'll be there this Saturday at the Shilo.

One thing to note, Timber Valley Tobaccos is running an event on Saturday at the Shilo from Noon to 5pm. This event is featuring Cuban Crafters by Kiki (dunno what that is, but I figure you folks might). I'm on their mailing list so I get a little postcard telling me of upcoming events for the upcoming weekend. It might end up being a bit on the crowded side, but then again, it might not be as it doesn't seem like a marquee brand (when Pepin and Perdomo was in town, it was packed).

-J


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> One thing to note, Timber Valley Tobaccos is running an event on Saturday at the Shilo from Noon to 5pm.


Oh man, I'm out of town this weekend for the motorcycle show in Seattle. We have a large herf and party in Everett afterwards.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

jquirit said:


> I'll be sure to block out next week Wednesday for a herf! As well, I'll be there this Saturday at the Shilo.
> 
> One thing to note, Timber Valley Tobaccos is running an event on Saturday at the Shilo from Noon to 5pm. This event is featuring Cuban Crafters by Kiki (dunno what that is, but I figure you folks might). I'm on their mailing list so I get a little postcard telling me of upcoming events for the upcoming weekend. It might end up being a bit on the crowded side, but then again, it might not be as it doesn't seem like a marquee brand (when Pepin and Perdomo was in town, it was packed).
> 
> -J


Hmmm, Kells or the Horse instead?? Supose we can just deal with it at the time if need be.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I am in on the Wednesday herf, too.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

:tpd:


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

What is the showtime?


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Although I'm going to try to get away from work for an hour on Saturday, I'm really disappointed I can't stay for the whole thing. I'm VERY happy to here about this one on the 5th, I'll definitely be there :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> What is the showtime?


Hey, I work from home. I can do 11am. What about for you working stiffs? 6pm work for y'all?

Remember, Wed is 1/2 price stogies nite. We scored Padron 1964s last time.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

6:00 works for me.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Are we still on considering the poor weather that is closing in on Portland?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

6:00 p.m. works for me. The weather should be ok by Wednesday. Ok enough to herf...:ss


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Wednesday is a go. Saturday is still on?


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Last I heard they were calling for a dusting in the foothills tomorrow afternoon, I don't trust them so I am assuming I will be enjoying some cigars at the Shilo tomorrow. If anything maybe we move it up a little.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> Last I heard they were calling for a dusting in the foothills tomorrow afternoon, I don't trust them so I am assuming I will be enjoying some cigars at the Shilo tomorrow. If anything maybe we move it up a little.


I heard the stuff would turn to rain by early afternoon.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

jquirit said:


> Wednesday is a go. Saturday is still on?


Yup!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Yup!


Looks like NOAA just dropped the snow prediction on their site. The news channels should follow suit. No advisories for the valleys right now.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Wooo. Was a bit worried for a bit... came home Wednesday night to a white driveway and a white yard and a semi-white house.. and I could only imagine if Wednesday was suppose to have been mild what it would be like on Saturday.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> Wooo. Was a bit worried for a bit... came home Wednesday night to a white driveway and a white yard and a semi-white house.. and I could only imagine if Wednesday was suppose to have been mild what it would be like on Saturday.


The winter storm watch has been extended south only as far as Portland. I don't think that PDX/Beaverton will get anything that sticks. The forecast for Olympia for Sunday is 2" of snow, so I think that I may cancel my trip to Seattle. While the party will be fun, I don't like driving freeways with the regular crew of I-5 idiots that populate the Tacoma-Chehalis stretch, especially not with bad weather.

So I'll be at the herf today. I'll probably get there a little early to check out the event that Valley is putting on.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

^Good call

Dave I am bringing you your Blunts from Quint, didn't want to store that Chocolate Macadamia Nut flavored cigar next to my Swishers so I tossed it, sorry know you were looking forward to it.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

It's snowing in Forest Grove atm. Light, but it's sticking. But, hell or high water (or would it be snow in this case? ), I'll be there!


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Everything I keep reading, Weather Channel, NOAA, says it won't go below 37 degrees, just kinda sprinkling out here in Canby, but I am with you, Herf or Bust!!


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Mark, Mark, John, Dave...great time and looking foward to Wednesday. 

Only dissapointment was the outcome of the game, and Mark not de-pantsing the waitress. Maybe Wednesday he will follow through!:tu

Dave, thanks again for the fantastic cigar!!

Mike


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Great time, guys. See you Wednesday!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Lanthor said:


> Mark, Mark, John, Dave...great time and looking foward to Wednesday.
> 
> Only dissapointment was the outcome of the game, and Mark not de-pantsing the waitress. Maybe Wednesday he will follow through!:tu
> 
> ...


Man, what a great herf! The Oregon State/ U Oregon game was weird (double overtime) but satisfying. We'll have to wait with the waitress, Mike, she doesn't work on Wednesdays :r

There hasn't been that many great smokes being tossed around since, well, I don't know when. BigWaveD is an enabler. But I got to talk to Nigel.:ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Man, what a great herf! The Oregon State/ U Oregon game was weird (double overtime) but satisfying. We'll have to wait with the waitress, Mike, she doesn't work on Wednesdays :r
> 
> There hasn't been that many great smokes being tossed around since, well, I don't know when. BigWaveD is an enabler. But I got to talk to Nigel.:ss


Do you have a coffee grinder?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Do you have a coffee grinder?


No. I'm lazy - as you know - and have a Starbucks nearby.

Why, you wanna come over and herf in the rain? I only have a 4-cup coffee maker.

enabler. not that that is bad, mind you ...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> No. I'm lazy - as you know - and have a Starbucks nearby.
> 
> Why, you wanna come over and herf in the rain? I only have a 4-cup coffee maker.
> 
> enabler. not that that is bad, mind you ...


Just checkin'... No herfin' in the rain today. I am obligated to hang a Christmas light or two in it though.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Just checkin'... No herfin' in the rain today. I am obligated to hang a Christmas light or two in it though.


Rats! I think that I may have a leak in the pond and was looking for an excuse not to have to hop into it to track it down. Sigh. Algae is good for the skin, right?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Rats! I think that I may have a leak in the pond and was looking for an excuse not to have to hop into it to track it down. Sigh. Algae is good for the skin, right?


It worked for this guys...


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

I wanted to thank everybody that showed up last night. Had a great time, and I stuck around till 1AM to see Hawaii gut it out and beat Washington to secure a BCS bowl game (Sugar Bowl vs Georgia.. woo!).

Now for Wednesday..

:ss


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Wasn't able to pull away from work yesterday, unfortunately. I guess that'll just make Wednesday that much better :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

John (jquirit) has arranged a reserve table for Wednesday. See ya all there!


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Excellent, how many does it seat? Somewhat humorous, I invite friends (probably 5 or 6) that I know enjoy cigars to each one of these. Almost every time they decline for one reason or another. I guess for some reason the stars aligned for tomorrow, because 4-5 of them are saying they can probably make it. Any idea what the total headcount will be? How busy does this place get?


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

I'm guessing the table we'll get will sit 8. Knowing it'll be a Wednesday night it shouldn't be that hard to get the adjacent tables if we need be (the place isn't usually that busy), so I wouldn't worry about if your friends showed up.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Excellent. I've told them a lot about you guys :tu


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Tonight's the night! :ss


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

What an amazing frickin herf! Thanks to everyone who showed up, including Dave (it's only a sniffle) bigwaved. The two groups finally found each other and we drove almost everyone else from the bar. Plus, I was able to buy all the Padron 3000 Maduros at half price :ss

I'm with Lanthor - not only did jquirit find a great place, but we need to do this more often.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, Dave you were VERY missed (good to see you even sick)!! Rest bro, looking for you soon.

Joey, stoked that we got to smoke again, awesome meeting your buddies, definitely bring them along next time.

John, good seeing you as always, we will find a cigar that fits you yet. I got a PLPC with your name on it.

Mark, you generosity was overwhelming, thank you for the fine cigars, bummed I can't properly reciprocate at this time. Can't wait to herf again, however, I do have homework for you. Smoke one of those shorts and that Noella before we meet again, anxious to hear your thoughts.

Lets think about the 12th (Wednesday) or 16th (Sunday, JCREW we know you will be there) for our next herf. 

Tripp, Steve, don't think you can avoid us!

Cheers guys,

Mike.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Tonight was another great herf. Got to meet Joey's friends, and see some familiar faces! Only downside is I think that last Upmann was the one that pushed me over the edge.. now I got a bitchin' headache that'll require some Tylenol in order to get some sleep tonight.

Other than that... we're good! So when's the next herf?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I will be back! The antibiotics are already working! I should be ready on the 12th.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

It was great seeing you guys, as always. I'm really happy Mike, the Jack Daniels connoisseur, saw me and said something, cause I had all but given up trying to spot people I knew. Next time I'll look harder  

It all turned out great in the end; good friends, good conversation, great smokes (all the usual qualities of our herfs). I swear, despite his looks, Sam is not a hitman  Him and Daniel will definitely be coming more often. He wanted me to thank you again, Mike, for that RP 1990. My other two friends who were supposed to make it, Donald and Mark, will be around soon as well. 

Mark, when we have more time to sit and talk cigars I'll take you up on your offer, I do appreciate it.

John, thanks for the sticks 

Good to hear you're getting better Dave


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Joey Link said:


> It was great seeing you guys, as always. I'm really happy Mike, the Jack Daniels connoisseur, saw me and said something, cause I had all but given up trying to spot people I knew. Next time I'll look harder
> 
> It all turned out great in the end; good friends, good conversation, great smokes (all the usual qualities of our herfs). I swear, despite his looks, Sam is not a hitman  Him and Daniel will definitely be coming more often. My other two friends who were supposed to make it, Donald and Mark, will be around soon as well.
> 
> Good to hear you're getting better Dave


See you soon, JL.


----------

